# Maxa Beam Questions...



## eyesonfire (Nov 6, 2018)

Does the Maxa Beam run off of 12 V?
If so will it work plugged into a CLA?

Thanks.


----------



## BVH (Nov 6, 2018)

Not sure if you mean will it stay running at 12 Volts exactly or generally, does it run off of 12 Volt systems. I don't know the lower limit but the standard LiFeP04 PeakBeam battery is 4S so 13.8V to 14V is good on the top end. I think PB had some concerns at Voltages beyond 14 in a very old post. I would take a guess that it will run at input powers down to about 10 Volts, but that's a guess. What is a "CLA". If "SLA" meaning a 12 Volt sealed lead acid battery, then yes, it runs off of 6-cell Lead acid batteries.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 6, 2018)

I believe "CLA" stands for "cigarette lighter adaptor." At least it was when I was buying portable solar panels and generators.

Or I could be totally wrong!


----------



## BVH (Nov 6, 2018)

Cigarette Lighter Adapter sounds more logical in his post. If that's the case then assuming a latching-High Gen3 light with 85 Watts at the lamp plus a guessed 25% overhead load would total about 106 Watts divided by an even 12 Volts would equal about a 9 Amp load. Starting Amps will be higher. If CLS's are fused at 10 Amps, I would guess that a Gen3 MB would not be a good candidate for CLA use. Even a Gen2 at 75 Watts would draw close to 8 Amps plus additional starting load.


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 7, 2018)

BVH said:


> Cigarette Lighter Adapter sounds more logical in his post. If that's the case then assuming a latching-High Gen3 light with 85 Watts at the lamp plus a guessed 25% overhead load would total about 106 Watts divided by an even 12 Volts would equal about a 9 Amp load. Starting Amps will be higher. If CLS's are fused at 10 Amps, I would guess that a Gen3 MB would not be a good candidate for CLA use. Even a Gen2 at 75 Watts would draw close to 8 Amps plus additional starting load.



Once again thank you for the help BVH, sledhead. One can always count on the great people here on cpf.
Yes CLA Cigarette lighter adapter.. So if not powered from the lighter, it can be hard wired to a sufficiently fused 12V system?


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2018)

I always get into hot water with this "stuff" but, I've a Gen3 MaxaBeam and, I have run it from the "CLA" BUT, only from a test perspective for about a minute or two several years ago---to see if it would actually work. Now, that was out of a little diesel Jetta which MAY have had some upgraded electrics to beef up the input to the starter motor. I really can't say. I do know that once having had to "jump" the car to start it, my regular starter jump equipment wouldn't work.

As said however, running it from my current car (NON-diesel) isn't something I'll give a whirl without some assurance from the MaxaBeam folks.



Karl


----------



## BVH (Nov 7, 2018)

eyesonfire said:


> ..... So if not powered from the lighter, it can be hard wired to a sufficiently fused 12V system?



That is what I'd do using a minimum of a number 14 AWG wire or 12 AWG if you have some laying around.

As Karl says, you can use a CLA and some will handle it and some wont but they are just a little to undersized for my comfort unless they are rated for a continuous 15 Amp service.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2018)

eyesonfire said:


> Does the Maxa Beam run off of 12 V?
> If so will it work plugged into a CLA?
> 
> Thanks.



I'll just add on to what others have already said. Yes, the Maxa Beam is a 12V system (10-13.5V). One thing to keep in mind is that the searchlight only cares about the voltage actually being delivered to the searchlight power connector. The actual voltage delivered to the searchlight will depend on cabling and whether your power source's voltage dips under load.

Powering the Maxa Beam from a cigarette lighter adapter is a very common powering technique. Ideally, the car socket has a 15A fuse, but even a 10A fuse with the proper cabling and connections should be fine. Hard wiring as others have mentioned is also an option.

Detailed power specs for the Maxa Beam can be found on our website. If you navigate to the MBS-410 you can find a technical spec or the user manual in the downloads section.


----------



## mattheww50 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think it is very likely that it would run even with a 10 amp fuse. My experience is that for 12 amps, it takes a while for standard 10amp automotive fuse to open. I had a compressor for tires on a 2003 Nissan Xterra that ran at that level, I used to use it now and the because of a slow leak in one tire. It could run for about 5 minutes with no problem, however by 10 minutes it would take out the fuse, so as long as the startup current doesn't exceed 12 amps or so, and the run current is actually down around 10 amps, there should be no problem even with a 10 amp fuse.


----------



## BVH (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks Matt for your manufacturer's technical info on this subject.


----------

